# Bike Hanging



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2015)

In process of tidying up the garage to get everything organised and also clearing out stuff I don't use. The aim is to regain space for working on the bike, turbo trainer usage and for a cross trainer for the missus.

Sorted better shelving already and now looking to store the bikes more efficiently. What are your thoughts on wall mounting bikes by hanging from the wheels?

My initial thought is that I don't like the idea of the bike weight hanging off a single section of the wheel, but happy to hear from anyone who has used them.

Quite fancy the SteadyRack, which lets the whole wheel sit in the rack and allows you to pivot to the side for better usage of the space. Anyone used one? Pretty pricey at £55 a pop though, as will need two.


----------



## DRHysted (31 Aug 2015)

Been hanging them vertically for years without any issues. A very good way to use the space.


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2015)

Can you dig a hole beneath the garage?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2015)

I find these good for hanging 2 bikes on, I've got em in both (concrete) Sheds





EDIT - The fold up ones are better than the fixed versions, easier to move past them when not in use


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

Is it not easier and cheaper to hang the frame on two metal arms the you could pad to protect the frame?

Like wot he said ^^^^^


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is it not easier and cheaper to hang the frame on two metal arms the you could pad to protect the frame?
> 
> Like wot he said ^^^^^


The arms are covered by ridged plastic sleeves on mine (like the ones pictured) and it's easier to have the bikes facing in opposite directions (stops the handlebars clashing)


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2015)

I've got a bike I could hang, it's giving me that much trouble.

Or do you mean a different type of 'hanging'


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2015)

User13710 said:


> Those annoying prongs have been introduced on some trains - obviously by someone who thinks all bikes still have straight 'cross bars'. They don't work with a sloping top tube.


My Ridgeback with a sloping top tube fits fine.


----------



## oldroadman (31 Aug 2015)

raleighnut said:


> The arms are covered by ridged plastic sleeves on mine (like the ones pictured) and it's easier to have the bikes facing in opposite directions (stops the handlebars clashing)


Cheaper and easier, a couple of 90 degree angle brackets, fix to wall, protect with pipe wrap (insulation), job done. hang by top tube (or seat tube?). Job done.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Cheaper and easier, a couple of 90 degree angle brackets, fix to wall, protect with pipe wrap (insulation), job done. hang by top tube (or seat tube?). Job done.


I did that for a friend about 20 years ago. It worked well, but the bike fell off a few weeks ago when one bracket came loose! 

Make sure that you use long enough screws ...

PS The bike was not damaged, though a couple of dinner plates got smashed.


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2015)

Hanging from front wheel has worked well for me without problems for as long as I can remember.


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2015)

User said:


> Did you clean that garage out for the photo?



No, it stays like that all the time. It also get used a lot, I just like it clean and tidy.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2015)

It's also rather large. I would never get the car in mine if I did that with my bikes.


----------



## Tony Cano (31 Aug 2015)

I quite fancy doing this kinda thing


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> No, it stays like that all the time. It also get used a lot, I just like it clean and tidy.


My garage was never that clean and tidy when it was new!!


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2015)

Cheers for all your replies guys!

I have one wall bracket already. A horizontal one. Have no issues with the sloping top tube on my Winter bike.

Am going to grab a pair of vertical hanging brackets once I have cleared the crap this week.

Like the look of the SteadyRack ones, but £110 is more than I can stomach.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> Hanging from front wheel has worked well for me without problems for as long as I can remember.



What stops the bikes from pivoting on the hook and hitting each other or the wall? 

GC


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> What stops the bikes from pivoting on the hook and hitting each other or the wall?
> 
> GC



They hang with the back wheel off of the ground, as long as the front wheel is straight then they hang straight. Honestly I have been hanging bikes this way since at least 1990, just in those days we had a lot more of them.


----------



## MiK1138 (31 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> Hanging from front wheel has worked well for me without problems for as long as I can remember.


I hang mine by front wheel P.S. your Garage is cleaner than my Kitchen


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2015)

I hang mine from the rear wheel. I don't like the weight of the bike on the headset bearings, though as no one has ever reported any such issues I doubt it matters.

But still, peace of mind and all that...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> I hang mine by front wheel P.S. your Garage is cleaner than my Kitchen


His garage is cleaner than _ME_!


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I hang mine from the rear wheel. I don't like the weight of the bike on the headset bearings, though as no one has ever reported any such issues I doubt it matters.
> 
> But still, peace of mind and all that...



I would have thought there was far more stress on the components whe riding the bike, rather than hanging it up.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> I would have thought there was far more stress on the components whe riding the bike, rather than hanging it up.


You're absolutely right.

But still, peace of mind and all that...


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2015)

I shall have to put some more pictures up sometime, it does have a flat screen tv, dvd and now only a small Ipod station, if used to have a 7 speaker system up but I felt that was messy. The car also goes in there every night.


----------



## screenman (31 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> You're absolutely right.
> 
> But still, peace of mind and all that...



I will let you know if it ever creates problems, but after 25 years none have shown thier heads yet.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Aug 2015)

I hang mine upside down by the wheels.


----------



## G-Zero (31 Aug 2015)

I hang mine in a "riding position" with a hook under the saddle, in front of the seat post. From the lack of other similar posts, I'm just waiting for someone to tell me this method is not good.... And why !


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I hang mine from the rear wheel. I don't like the weight of the bike on the headset bearings, though as no one has ever reported any such issues I doubt it matters.
> 
> But still, peace of mind and all that...


I would be more comfortable hanging by the rear wheel too. Probably no issue, but sounds safer, I agree.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I hang mine from the rear wheel. I don't like the weight of the bike on the headset bearings, though as no one has ever reported any such issues I doubt it matters.
> 
> But still, peace of mind and all that...



It's cool bleud, the weight of the bike is nothing compared to the load they handle when braking hard.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Aug 2015)

Hung from the wheels, top to tail to save space (top brackets are higher than the tail bracket).

3 bikes takes up about 1.5m lengthways & still room underneath them to put bits & pieces.


----------



## Buck (31 Aug 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I find these good for hanging 2 bikes on, I've got em in both (concrete) Sheds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have two of these. One high up for my MTB and one below it that holds the tow bar bike rack out of the way. 
I need to find a better home for my road bike though - it still leans up against some cupboards


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

400bhp said:


> Hung from the wheels, top to tail to save space (top brackets are higher than the tail bracket).
> 
> 3 bikes takes up about 1.5m lengthways & still room underneath them to put bits & pieces.


I'm thinking along similar lines but for 5 bikes - my 4 bikes plus room for a 'guest' bike. I have a suitable stretch of wall in mind, once I have moved furniture round to make space.


----------



## T4tomo (31 Aug 2015)

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/pws/Uni...gS7TdBwBgxfrlsukLWhfYaAhfT8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Using these hooks^^^^^^. I hang my fleet vertically by front wheel, hooks staggered alternately higher an lower so handlebars don't clash. Best use of space.

I drilled an extra hole in the bracket so use 3 long screws and liberal use of no nails around rawl plug and on hook plate as into breeze blocks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Sep 2015)

I know most of us have seen the film before but it shows hanging bikes on the train, on 1 minute 45 seconds.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyz5d3entBw

I suppose the bikes were so heavy in those days, they didn't sway around too much?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I know most of us have seen the film before but it shows hanging bikes on the train, on 1 minute 45 seconds.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyz5d3entBw
> 
> I suppose the bikes were so heavy in those days, they didn't sway around too much?



Train bike compartments these days have many different ways of securing bikes, or in some cases not securing them! I always carry a bungee cord or two when taking my bike by train so I can make sure that my bike does not move about.


----------



## Saluki (1 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> The arms are covered by ridged plastic sleeves on mine (like the ones pictured) and it's easier to have the bikes facing in opposite directions (stops the handlebars clashing)


That's pretty much what I have, only in a fetching blue colour


----------



## Saluki (1 Sep 2015)

400bhp said:


> Hung from the wheels, top to tail to save space (top brackets are higher than the tail bracket).
> 
> 3 bikes takes up about 1.5m lengthways & still room underneath them to put bits & pieces.


Any chance of a pic?

When we move, I'll have a smaller space for the bikes so really interested in this thread and your description sounds fab but I just can't see it in my mind's eye.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Sep 2015)

You can get a Lidl bike hoist ( or similar) for under £7 that enables you to hang a bike from a ceiling with a hook under the bars and another one under the saddle. Even with the bike stashed in "the riding position", it requires a fair bit of headroom is you want to wander about beneath. Stair wells are good.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

I already keep hitting my head against a pair of stock Giant wheels/tyres. They're like magnets to my head!

A bike hanging there would be a nightmare.


----------



## robgul (1 Sep 2015)

This



works for me - bikes are hung top/tail to get them closer together (I now also have blocks of wood screwed to the wall to position either side of the the lower wheel and stop them moving about) - the hooks are pressed metal - Halfords sell them for about 7 or 8 quid - with an extra bit of old tyre taped on the bit that goes through the wheel to avoid scratching the rims - and pipe lagging on the tubes to avoid scratching. 8 bikes hanging across the back of the garage. (BTW - the trike on the floor has now been sold)

Rob


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2015)

Saluki said:


> Any chance of a pic?
> 
> When we move, I'll have a smaller space for the bikes so really interested in this thread and your description sounds fab but I just can't see it in my mind's eye.



Yeah sure. I'll take one when I get home this evening.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (1 Sep 2015)

As per @raleighnut use them in the garage. Cheap and very good from Amazon.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Sep 2015)

I use these to top and tail - 4 for a tenner. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331495140124


----------



## cashy293 (1 Sep 2015)

Keeping your bikes in the living room will free up space in the garage without need for unnecessary expenditure on any hanging contraptions!


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

cashy293 said:


> Keeping your bikes in the living room will free up space in the garage without need for unnecessary expenditure on any hanging contraptions!


Indeed. I'll have as much chance of that as you will though.


----------



## cashy293 (1 Sep 2015)

I wouldn't dare even ask my Mrs but I'm happy to offer useful advice where required


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

cashy293 said:


> I wouldn't dare even ask my Mrs but I'm happy to offer useful advice where required


Spent a chunk of the weekend sorting my cave out instead. Getting there now. At least I know where the tools are when I want to do a job now!


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

Want hanging bracket that pivots, to move them sideways when needed. This is the cheapest option so far:

http://www.culturecycles.com/2014/01/feedback-velo-hinge-bicycle-wall-rack-hanger/

Any other suggestions?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I use these to top and tail - 4 for a tenner. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331495140124


Nice find, I'll buy a pack of 4 and any 'guest bike' can be leaned against a wall during the rider's visit!

They have sold 4 packs in the last 24 hours, soon to be 5 - I wonder if that is due to you mentioning them here?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

A^se - I just ordered a set for £9.99 and then eBay suggested the same thing for £*8*.99 - HERE!


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> A^se - I just ordered a set for £9.99 and then eBay suggested the same thing for £*8*.99 - HERE!



I feel bad now - but then again I bought two packs at £9.99 rather than one.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> A^se - I just ordered a set for £9.99 and then eBay suggested the same thing for £*8*.99 - HERE!


Seller is showing as being in Hong Kong. The other is UK and delivered quicker. Worth 25p each premium for that alone.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I use these to top and tail - 4 for a tenner. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331495140124


Cheers! Ordered!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Seller is showing as being in Hong Kong. The other is UK and delivered quicker. Worth 25p each premium for that alone.


Hmm, contact details Hong Kong, item location London, how does that work? 

Yes, I would definitely have paid the extra pound anyway.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Sep 2015)

The two times I bought mine from the seller I linked, they both arrived next day. Not sure how they can do it with that weight.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> The two times I bought mine from the seller I linked, they both arrived next day. Not sure how they can do it with that weight.


Your link is UK. It was @ColinJ 's link for a quid less that is suspected as being Hong Kong.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Your link is UK. It was @ColinJ 's link for a quid less that is suspected as being Hong Kong.


But funnily enough, having ordered from 'ChristGift' using the original link, the person named in my confirmation email has a Chinese name and a mention of a connection to 'HK' (Hong Kong?).

Maybe a Chinese company have a warehouse in London and ship the goods forwards from there?

They say that I should get the goods Thursday or Friday so I need to get a masonry bit for my drill and move my furniture about to give good access to the wall reserved for the bikes.

I'm rather peeved though ... I had a length of scrap plastic fascia board left over from a facelift of my house. It had been sitting in my back yard for months until my sister visited a couple of days ago and we made a run to the local tip to get rid of lots of household waste including the fascia board. It would have been ideal to fix it to the wall where the rear wheels of the bikes will make contact with the wallpaper. The board was the same colour as the wall and would have been wipe-clean. I'll give the local builder's yard a ring and ask if they have any offcuts lying about which I could scrounge or buy cheap.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2015)

He


Saluki said:


> Any chance of a pic?
> 
> When we move, I'll have a smaller space for the bikes so really interested in this thread and your description sounds fab but I just can't see it in my mind's eye.


Here you go. It's actually only 1.2m wide


----------



## NorvernRob (1 Sep 2015)

I got this one for my man cave. It folds against the wall when not in use, and you can also _just _get a D lock through the rear triangle and behind the arm for some extra security. It was around £18 from eBay I think.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

400bhp said:


> He
> 
> Here you go. It's actually only 1.2m wide
> View attachment 102359


You need another coat of white and some skirting to compare to @screenman 

I can say that as I need a further 2 coats of white on top of your coat as skirting to get anywhere near. But I still have junk, so fail anyway.






This is a WIP btw.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2015)

If I am to be honest the 16x8 foot wooden shed behind my garage contains the rubbish, which obviously accumulated to fill the space available.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> If I am to be honest the 16x8 foot wooden shed behind my garage contains the rubbish, which obviously accumulated to fill the space available.


My junk was from a previous house where I had a 20ft x 12ft shed!

I had a major sort out and only kept the "essentials". 3 years later and I haven't used most of it, so has to go!


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2015)

I enjoy getting rid of unused stuff, it either goes to charity shops or the dump.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2015)

My Dad has recently volunteered for a local charity shop that deals solely on tools and DIY type stuff, along with some gardening boys too.

Have given everything to him to take in. Hopefully they will profit nicely. The shop sells for profit to everyday folk, but also sell cheaper to local people who are learning a trade. Profit goes into local area too, so works pretty well in fairness.


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2015)

No, what did the bike ever do to you  Oh not that sort of bike hanging, sorry I'm bored


----------



## lozcs (3 Sep 2015)

I've got a few of these to put up in the basement at work...


----------



## bpsmith (3 Sep 2015)

lozcs said:


> I've got a few of these to put up in the basement at work...



Those are very nice, if you're planning on mounting horizontally. Pricey though.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Sep 2015)

I screwed a hanger to a lump of oak .


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> The two times I bought mine from the seller I linked, they both arrived next day. Not sure how they can do it with that weight.


My bike hanging hooks have arrived. They are pretty impressive chunks of metal ...

No wonder the Chinese economy is going through a blip - how on earth do they manufacture 4 items as substantial as these, and ship them to the UK at a price low enough that a dealer can flog them to me for £9.99, pay Yodel to deliver them, pay eBay fees and still make a worthwhile profit! 

Anyway - here's a picture of them.






I had allocated one wall to them but my sister suggested that I use the opposite wall instead. I agree with her reasoning which was that they would have been very prominent in the original location, whereas the second wall is tucked away to the side of the doorway.

I'll do another post when I have the hooks in place with bikes hanging from them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> My bike hanging hooks have arrived. They are pretty impressive chunks of metal ...
> 
> No wonder the Chinese economy is going through a blip - how on earth do they manufacture 4 items as substantial as these, and ship them to the UK at a price low enough that a dealer can flog them to me for £9.99, pay Yodel to deliver them, pay eBay fees and still make a worthwhile profit!
> 
> ...


That's what I use.


----------



## bpsmith (5 Sep 2015)

Mine arrived at my local Argos yesterday. No time to get them until Monday though.

Totally agree with you @ColinJ. Artificially pegging your currency so low against the Dollar for so long might have something to do with the production cost minimisation.

A mate used to work for M&P, a large motorcycle accessory and parts company. One example he gave was for tank pads. Rubberised plastic pads shaped for the tank with various designs behind, to protect tank from your zip scratching it. They bought them for 0.001p each. Yes, 1,000 for 1p! Then sold them for between £8 and £15 a pop!


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2015)

Went to collect mine lunchtime. One bracket weighs more than both of my bikes! 

Amazing how well made they are for £2.50 a throw. Looking forward to putting 2 of them up later and testing them out.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2015)

Any pointers on fitting? Distance from ceiling for a standard 700c wheel? Distance from each other? Etc.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2015)

Forget the above. All sorted. Starting to take shape in the garage now. Just needs a final tidy up and some paint at some point. Wall anchors and locks too.


----------



## Ian A (9 Sep 2015)

Just ordered a set of the ebay hooks. Best dig the drill out.


----------



## Tony Cano (9 Sep 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Forget the above. All sorted. Starting to take shape in the garage now. Just needs a final tidy up and some paint at some point. Wall anchors and locks too.
> 
> View attachment 103043
> View attachment 103044


I see you have hung your bikes by the rear wheel, any reason. The one thing I was wary of was the strain on the headset or carbon forks by hanging them up. Perhaps this way might be better does anyone think the same way?


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2015)

I have just bought two of those hooks for man cave too. Think i will hang them front wheel up with back wheel on the floor


----------



## Citius (9 Sep 2015)

Tony Cano said:


> The one thing I was wary of was the strain on the headset or carbon forks by hanging them up



The strain of having 8-10kg through the headset while hanging up - compared to the strain of supporting 70-80kg+ through the headset while being ridden. Hmmmm...


----------



## Tony Cano (9 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> The strain of having 8-10kg through the headset while hanging up - compared to the strain of supporting 70-80kg+ through the headset while being ridden. Hmmmm...


Was more thinking while hanging long term say during winter while I'm using the winter bike.


----------



## Citius (9 Sep 2015)

Tony Cano said:


> Was more thinking while hanging long term say during winter while I'm using the winter bike.



Duration is not really relevant. That load is massively within the frame's capability. If it wasn't, it would collapse as soon as you sat on it.


----------



## Tony Cano (9 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> Duration is not really relevant. That load is massively within the frame's capability. If it wasn't, it would collapse as soon as you sat on it.


Ok convinced me. Just ordered 2 packs of the hooks. Now where is my drill


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> Duration is not really relevant. That load is massively within the frame's capability. If it wasn't, it would collapse as soon as you sat on it.



Agreed, but my concern is the angle of load. Probably nothing, but the bikes would've been designed on the premise of being upright?

Is anyone testing the load on the rims, hub, etc?

I hang mine upside down, and I wonder if that's the cause for the occasionally oddity.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Sep 2015)

I should contact the seller of these hooks and ask for a referral fee.


----------



## Tony Cano (9 Sep 2015)

Now that I've committed to hanging my bikes up, I'll just make a point of riding them on a regular basis, even if it's just a once round the block or on the rollers.


----------



## Ian A (9 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Agreed, but my concern is the angle of load. Probably nothing, but the bikes would've been designed on the premise of being upright?
> 
> Is anyone testing the load on the rims, hub, etc?
> 
> I hang mine upside down, and I wonder if that's the cause for the occasionally oddity.


That was my initial thought. I'm thinking of hanging them alternate ways up every time I use them.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Sep 2015)

I hang mine by the front wheel because that's what they do in bike shops .


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I hang mine by the front wheel because that's what they do in bike shops .


Hah! Of course! See - sometimes it is worth asking questions online...


----------



## Citius (9 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Agreed, but my concern is the angle of load. Probably nothing, but the bikes would've been designed on the premise of being upright?



The load angle isn't actually that different. Almost identical in fact...


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Is anyone testing the load on the rims, hub, etc?


Spokes work only in tension, there is no compressive force on them so every time you sit on the bike the spokes support your weight plus that of the bike. You can leave it hang there for decades and the rims will have a far easier life than if it was ridden.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Sep 2015)

Tony Cano said:


> I see you have hung your bikes by the rear wheel, any reason. The one thing I was wary of was the strain on the headset or carbon forks by hanging them up. Perhaps this way might be better does anyone think the same way?


I thought about that too, but discounted it. Unfortunately I have to agree with @Citius on this. It's a one off occasion! 

My decision was based on preferring it aesthetically, along with find it easier to mount them with the wheel not moving side to side.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Sep 2015)

Just thinking . i could hang one upside down in my set up so get two bikes on the same wall and lock them together . The only problem is i would want the TT bike on the outside and that puts the rear disc wheel very close to a radiator . I'm a bit concerned that the heat from the radiator on one side of the wheel may warp it . May be a daft concern but its made me hmmmmmmmm .
Any opinions ?


----------



## Citius (9 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm a bit concerned that the heat from the radiator on one side of the wheel may warp it . May be a daft concern but its made me hmmmmmmmm .



Unless your radiator heats your room to +180 deg C and the room is somehow airtight and pressurised to around 7 bar or more, I think it'll be fine....


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Dec 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I should contact the seller of these hooks and ask for a referral fee.


Thanks for all the posts, have just read this thread and others on CC, then splashed out a tenner on four hooks. They'll be going up in the shed, and I hope to make a bit more space so I can work on the bikes more easily.


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2016)

I just bought a couple of packs as well, it's the thread that just keeps giving.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Dec 2016)

If the thread keeps on giving, I'd use better Rawlplugs.

*gets coat*


----------



## Slick (30 Dec 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> If the thread keeps on giving, I'd use better Rawlplugs.
> 
> *gets coat*


I would.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> No wonder the Chinese economy is going through a blip - how on earth do they manufacture 4 items as substantial as these, and ship them to the UK at a price low enough that a dealer can flog them to me for £9.99, pay Yodel to deliver them, pay eBay fees and still make a worthwhile profit


Mine arrived this morning after ordering them at 6.31pm on December 29. So they arrived after ordering late on day 1, day 2 was a working day then a weekend and a bank holiday and they arrived in the morning of Day 3. Amazingly quick. I weighed them. The package was 2.5 kilos, inc screws and Rawlplugs. My Royal Mail postie delivered it. The get-a-price online calculator for Royal Mail tells me a parcel weighing more than 2 kilos would cost £12.98. 
So - I paid a tenner for this. There's:

cost of the designers, 
rent of the premises in China, 
raw materials, 
manufacturing costs, 
wages, 
transport from China, 
eBay fee of 14 per cent of sale price,
handling in the UK, 
the internal UK postage, 
VAT, 
profit to the investors who set up the company in the first place.
How can this be possible?


----------



## screenman (3 Jan 2017)

Wages are low.
Postage is often subsidized.
Copies, so designer not needed.
Rent is minimal
Raw products, pence.
VAT? Was there.
Profit, like wages.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Jan 2017)

screenman said:


> Postage is often subsidized..


The postage was from inside the UK to an internal UK address, so it cannot have been subsidised by the Chinese government. Hence the speeedy turnround.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

bpsmith said:


> At least I know where the tools are when I want to do a job now!



I always know where my tools are. I trip over them every time I walk into the garage


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Feb 2017)

I'm thinking of hanging my bikes in the garage now! What's the max bike weight you think you could hang? I've got a Genesis Day one with Alfine hub which weighs plus 12 kg!

Hopefully be able to hang 5 bikes in a row. Is it possible to hang them low enough so the garage door doesn't hit them when open? Reckon it would be a tight fit...


----------



## Globalti (20 Feb 2017)

If you buy some of those big red plastic-coated hooks from DIY stores and screw them into the ceiling joists the spacing is just perfect for hanging a row of bikes alternately top to tail. As for straining the bike by hanging it up - you're talking a bike that's designed to carry and brake the weight of somebody of up to 100 kilos and you're worried about the bike weighing 10 kilos self-destructing?


----------



## spen666 (20 Feb 2017)

Hanging is a cruel and brutal punishment and I oppose the death penalty in all circumstances. I cant think of any circumstances where a bike deserves to be executed


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Never had a problem using hooks
> 
> View attachment 338794


But you do have a problem saying "_No_" to the owner of your LBS ...


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Feb 2017)

On the topic of hanging bikes. My garage roof is a steel truss structure. 

Is there issues hanging bikes up by their saddle? So hooking the saddle over beam?


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2017)

If you're careful, no.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> On the topic of hanging bikes. My garage roof is a steel truss structure.
> 
> Is there issues hanging bikes up by their saddle? So hooking the saddle over beam?


Quite a lot of the bikes in John's shop (Bob Warner Cycles) are hung on steel tubes above head height and have been for the 35yrs I've known the fella.

John is into his 70s now and works alone in possibly the best bike shop ever, famous as a wheelbuilder for Classic Racing Sidecar Outfits/Morgan 3 Wheelers/ Classic Racing Cars (he does a lot of Bugatti/Ferrari/Alfa Romeo/Jaguar wheels for Classic Racing) hence the photos on the back of the stairs door.

I've posted this video before but if you haven't seen it then well worth a watch for it's view of what shops were/should be like,

View: https://youtu.be/VEfWWmQhWLk


BTW he doesn't do much on Di2 equipped plastic jobbies.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Feb 2017)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> On the topic of hanging bikes. My garage roof is a steel truss structure.
> 
> Is there issues hanging bikes up by their saddle? So hooking the saddle over beam?


Preferred method at Hillingdon TT


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Thanks raleighnut, nice wee film.
> 
> Yes that's the way you'll see bikes waiting to go on the velodrome all lined up by the saddle
> 
> ...


It'll be a sad day when John closes the shop, hopefully not for a while though.


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Feb 2017)

I'm abit of a novice when it comes to all things DIY - so excuse my stupid questions!!!

I'm planning on hanging my 5 bikes off of my Garage wall on the hooks previously discussed. My stupid question is: will my garage wall be able to support all 5 bikes? I'm assuming yes based on previous photos on this thread? 

Photo attached - thanks for any help


----------



## GGJ (21 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> View attachment 338920
> ... will my garage wall be able to support all 5 bikes? I'm assuming yes based on previous photos on this thread?




I think you would be best with wall brackets as the roof timbers look a bit high to reach

Something like this...


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> View attachment 338920
> I'm abit of a novice when it comes to all things DIY - so excuse my stupid questions!!!
> 
> I'm planning on hanging my 5 bikes off of my Garage wall on the hooks previously discussed. My stupid question is: will my garage wall be able to support all 5 bikes? I'm assuming yes based on previous photos on this thread?
> ...


 
Single skin brick will be fine, just don't hang your car off it...


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Feb 2017)

Thanks both! Will start drilling at the weekend! Wish me luck


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> I think you would be best with wall brackets as the roof timbers look a bit high to reach
> 
> Something like this...
> View attachment 338922



Yep got these!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I find these good for hanging 2 bikes on, I've got em in both (concrete) Sheds
> View attachment 300493
> 
> EDIT - The fold up ones are better than the fixed versions, easier to move past them when not in use


@Hill Wimp that's what I was thinking of for the 2 sides of the shed :-)


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> If you buy some of those big red plastic-coated hooks from DIY stores and screw them into the ceiling joists the spacing is just perfect for hanging a row of bikes alternately top to tail. As for straining the bike by hanging it up - you're talking a bike that's designed to carry and brake the weight of somebody of up to 100 kilos and you're worried about the bike weighing 10 kilos self-destructing?


That's what I use £2 for 2, coupled with a fence bracket @ 99p to keep the wheel straight. So less than £2 per bike.


----------

